
Show HN: Show My PR's – See all your Open Source contributions in one place - karanjthakkar
https://showmyprs.com
======
saurik
No: this only shows your open source contributions that were structured using
a single feature of GitHub; it fails to even be able to show all of your open
source contributions that are stored on GitHub, much less satisfy the tag line
of "see all your open source contributions". Another way of putting this: it
is only able to show all your open source contributions "in one place" if you
already happened to have them all "in one place".

------
nojvek
This is pretty awesome. I got a good recap of what I did over an year.

Github should have something like this.

Although some of my friends have a lot more commits than I do. Makes me sad.

------
Zekio
This gives me an inferiority complex, when comparing me versus some of the
people I follow on github

